# Audi TT Turbo Setup



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm (sorta) new to the VW/Audi scene, as in this is the first time I'm going to be personally owning one, although I've done work on plenty.
I'm going to be purchasing an Audi TT MK1 Quattro in the next month or so, and come summer I'm going to spend a fair amount of $$ on a nice setup. What I'm looking for is around 300awhp. I don't know what turbo route to go with, but I want consistent daily drive-ability. My last car was around 400hp, 330hp on the car before that, all I drove daily, but all were NA.
I would like you 'pros' out there to give me some suggestions.
Here is the order I plan on purchasing things, and I need help picking the best ones for my goals.
Turbo setup (preferably fairly bolt on)
Turbo Timer
BOVs
Other turbo related goodies
Gauges
Exhaust
Short Shifter
Brake setup
Wheels, I'm thinking BBS CH 19x8.5
Pulleys
Seats, I'm pretty positive I'll go recaro
Ground Effects
Anything else you guys think is a must have for my TT.
I really want this thing hooked up. I really appreciate as many suggestions as I can get. I will of course post pictures of my progress. I plan to have everything completed by end of the summer. 
Thanks!
Colin Phillips


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Turbo Setup (surfinsk8r)*

If your buying a TT, buy the 225 and you'll have the turbo time side of things checked off the list. They come from the factory with an auxiliary pump that circulates coolant through the turbo after you turn the car off. 
The eliminator kits are bolt on, and will easily get you to a very reliable 300 hp. Some people trash talk them, blah blah blah, but if your only looking for 300 hp you'll be fine. 
Hell, if you get a 225, you'll be able to get to 280 hp on just ecu flashing, exhaust, dp, and all that ish.
If you buy a 225, I would nix the short shifter, your not gonna want to slam gears in the 6 speed 02m trans anyways. 
Nix the "ground effects". just dump it and it'll look plenty good. 
Add a haldex blue or orange (competition) to the list of mods. thats your awd control box. Read the FAQ section for info on that!


----------



## flashbang447 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Audi TT Turbo Setup (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

i didnt know about the turbo timer thing but thats great to know. 
btw i totally agree that the eliminator is a safe way to go and get awesome gains. i havent done it yet but plan too. and as far as ground effects, there are a lot of things out there but i think many of them take away from the class of our car. start by lowering it and maybe look at the votex kit. i just put on a forge BOV/DV and it sounds amazing, i am still working on tuning it to my car, but i like it so far. 
good luck


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Turbo Setup (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_If your buying a TT, buy the 225 and you'll have the turbo time side of things checked off the list. They come from the factory with an auxiliary pump that circulates coolant through the turbo after you turn the car off. 


is this true? my manual says to idle the car for a couple mins after spirited driving to let the turbo cool down


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Turbo Setup (cdougyfresh)*

yes, letting it idle is always a good idea, thats for oil circulation. There is a little pump on the back side of the radiator that keeps coolant circulating after you turn the car off, its really really quiet but next time you turn your car off, pop the hood and take a look. you can see it without pulling off the shrowding. Its on the passenger side of the radiator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats good info so far. 
I've spent about an hour reading general and specific info on the Haldex blue controller and I'm definitely set on getting that as one of my first upgrades.
I'm still debating the ss shifter as I generally love the feel of short throws but I will probably settle for replacing the (sorry in advance) rather ghetto looking rubber shift boot.
The 225 quattro model is what I plan on going with


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfinsk8r* »_Thats good info so far. 
I've spent about an hour reading general and specific info on the Haldex blue controller and I'm definitely set on getting that as one of my first upgrades.
I'm still debating the ss shifter as I generally love the feel of short throws but I will probably settle for replacing the (sorry in advance) rather ghetto looking rubber shift boot.
The 225 quattro model is what I plan on going with

I have had neuspeed SS kit on my TT since 2004 and I have had no issues what so ever.......whoever said to skip it is


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I have had neuspeed SS kit on my TT since 2004 and I have had no issues what so ever.......whoever said to skip it is























I said to skip it just because i usually assimilate short shifters to smashing gears in the 1/4 mile, which in-turn usually yields a f'd tranny. As long as your shifting nicely short shifters are great!! Are you running a 5 or 6 speed tranny? I know the 6 speeds are supposed to be weaker than the 5.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I have the 225 QC.... 6 speed


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess I'll save short shifting for last.
I've compiled a list of upgrades below, what do you guys think?
Haldex Blue
Performance Chip (APR, REVO, GIAC, Unitronic) GIAC
TIP (Turbo inlet pipe) (Forge or APR)
FMIC or SMIC (Boostfactory and Tyrolsport make great SMIC, I like stealth)
Intake Manifold Spacer (Powergasket Plus)
Silicon boost hoses (Samco, APR Forge)
2.5” Downpipe (Neuspeed, APR, Draft Designs)
2.5” Catback (Borla, Jetex, Remus, Blueframe)
Or, instead of catback and downpipe, GHL turbo back
Wheels (BBS CH 19x8.5)
Real stabilizer Bar (28mm Neuspeed)
Coilovers (Koni, H&R, Bilstein, KW Suspension)
DV (Forge Motorsport, VF-Engineering, Samco Sport) Forge 007
Intake (EVOMS v-flow)
Spark plugs (NGK BKR7E)
Pulleys (ECS)
Water/Meth injection (From USRT dealer)
Magnetic drain bolt (ECS)
Vacuum Manifold (Golden Eagle)
Port/Polish Head
Oil catch can
When I change out turbo:
KKK turbo manifold
Things I have yet to figure out what brand/system I should go with:
Turbo System
Gauges
Brakes
Wideband o2 sensor
Wastegate
Injectors
Lightweight Flywheel
Clutch


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*

Have you decided on a 225 or a 180 yet? cuz some of the things on your new list are alot easier if you do a 225. there's not as many parts for the 180's. But major improvement in your mod list since the last posting!! I can tell you've been doing your homework. Before my 225 even arrived I had the TIP, new diverter, drop in filter, and suspension waiting. those are usually good places to start. 
for the front mount i would suggest the Forge kit!!


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

You think FMIC is the way to go? I love the look but I also would like to keep things rather subtle from first glance, but is switching to FMIC that much of an advantage over upgraded SMIC?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

And definitely the 225 quattro


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*

well the 180's only have 1 side mount, the 225's have 2. you'll also notice that on the 225's the throttle body is opposite that of the 180 which makes life a hell of alot easier when you go to a fmic setup. The smic's get heatsoaked pretty quick.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah I did more research and I'm definitely going to go FMIC


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*

good!
you get a tt yet?

and dont be like me and my first tt and settle for a 180 just because. When people say "your going to wish you got a 225," They aren't kidding!!!!! lol. Once I got my 225 it was amazing, like a whole new car again, and its not even chipped yet!


----------



## esp4life (Oct 26, 2007)

i hope you look into the common problems with these cars before you start modding. try to find out if some of the standard routine stuff has been yet (i.e.- water pump, timing belt, display, etc). if not, that should be priority number one. even in stock trim it's a great looking car that is fun to drive.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

i haven't got one quite yet, haven't found the right one in my price range yet.
soon though.
and as far as common problems, how will i be able to spot that these things have been or need to be done?
thanks!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*

do NOT waste your money on these items:
TIP
FMIC
DP
Hi flow cats
I'd get chip, swaybar, suspension, DV, intake, exhaust.
You want to get a turbo upgrade. it'll have ALL the items needed above and be specific to your power level. ALL kits will, and most companies you source out will help guide you with bits and parts you'll need. the parts i suggested getting will make the car VERY fun and perfectly quick in preparation for a BT set up.
Do NOT waste money and buy twice!!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

If your chipping it, i would reccomend the tip on the 225. before you chip it. you dont want to chip the car and have the stock tip vacuuming closed on ya.
anyways, on the first page of the faq's you'll find a good page on all the litle things wrong with the tt's. 
If you find a TT, you can take the vin number to any audi dealership and they will be able to tell you any of the work done to it, provided the work was done at an audi dealership. Chances are the work was done at a dealership for the life of the warranty. If your looking into higher mileage TT's, Timing belt is a must. If it breaks while your driving, you run the risk of doing some serious serious damage to the engine!!! 
A far as the post above, i would have to dissagree wtih the items not to waste your money on except for the fmic and DP. The fmic is not huge benifits on a stock turboand the DP is already pretty good on the TT's, but the cats are deffinately a huge restriction. The only problm with keeping your stock downpipe and upgrading the cats, is nooone except milltek makes cats to bolt right onto the stock down pipe. Milltek cats are 1200 bucks new, or you can find somone who is seling theirs for 250 like i did!! The cats are great power adder!


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm gonna go with the GT2871RS turbo kit so what would be your suggestions knowing that?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*

eliminator or full on big turbo with custom piping and manifolds etc.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I'm going with the ATP Eliminator GT2871R turbo kit thats what I was referring to


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*

Oh, dont go with the ATP Eliminator GT2871R .

_Quote »_These are modified GT turbos with a ko3/4 style housings. They are a great concept but the problem with these turbos is that the flange is a huge restriction on flow. Also the housing style doesnt flow well enough for a high hp turbo. The GT2X and GT28R will be fine using a upgraded manifold and have reasonable spool. The GTRS and GT71R have a rather large increase in lag and lower power output compared to the T25 manifold and housing.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_Oh, dont go with the ATP Eliminator GT2871R .


Do speak so fast and your quote talks about regular tranverse elim's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4667446
if you're planning on going big turbo soon, don't waste your money on a regular chip.
if you're really planning on doing eliminator, go 225 (since they are wayy better than regular ones), else go 180. 
With a BT kit on, there will be no difference between a 225 or a 180, exept that you'll pay more for the kit and that you have fewer options when buying it.
I'm doin elim myself on my 225Q and planning on buying a high flow manifold from the only company who makes them (but THAT brings the price very close to a regular BT kit)


_Modified by Volksdude27 at 3:18 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Volksdude27)*

I have see that , but what it proof ?
Of course it is working and it is big jump in power vs k03 or K04-20

_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_
Power? I need to get it to a dyno, but it is without a doubt, a big jump in power. Yes, I leaving some power on the table, but I am retaining what I think is a sense of quality and reliability. 
Bottom line, it works. The eliminator for the 225Q TT spools up nicely starting around 4k on the street and is a hoot to drive as a daily driver. I need to live with it for a while, but I’ll get back after some miles are on it.


That's my point , it spools like regular 3071 or 3076 and make Power like regular 28RS
Why go through all that build stuff and use an Eliminator ??




_Modified by artur vel 2 hoot at 3:49 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_
Why go through all that build stuff and use an Eliminator ??
_Modified by artur vel 2 hoot at 3:49 PM 2-13-2010_

because at the end of the day, the car will still start up and drive and retain all reliability. For some people this is waaaaaay more important that building their own custom kit for 3x the price and wondering if their stand alone or tuning is going to work every time they go to start their car. 
If i was to swap out the turbo, I would deffinately go the route of an eliminator kit, since I daily drive my car and don't really want to have to worry about all the problems that usually go along with a straight one of custom big turbo.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

This thread is making me sick.
Regarding eliminators:

_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
because at the end of the day, the car will still start up and drive and retain all reliability. For some people this is waaaaaay more important that building their own custom kit for 3x the price and wondering if their stand alone or tuning is going to work every time they go to start their car.

This is a completely irrelevant argument as to why one would want an eliminator:
1. Nobody uses standalone on a T25 frame turbo (i.e. the GT28 series), stand alone engine management is for people pushing the envelope to places that the stock Bosch ECU can't even be used (700+ whp for example)
2. To make any kind of decent power or have your car running right off a big turbo setup you would need tuning anyway. 
3. There is no reason eliminator hardware would be any more reliable than any other hardware package.
Furthermore, for any of you thinking an eliminator is a simpler install, I can tell you've never touched the turbo setups on these cars. To remove and replace a turbo (on a FWD, probably even more involved on a quattro) you pretty much have to remove everything. Turbo, manifold, lines, downpipe, everything. So once you do that and get your old turbo off, it's a matter of do you want to put back more stock parts or do you want to put back some improved aftermarket parts? Either way you have to reinstall everything and it costs roughly the same.
I'd suggest getting this:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
For $900 more than an eliminator, it includes a proper manifold and a downpipe not to mention a new inlet pipe and lines and other goodies.

_Modified by Murderface at 9:05 PM 2-13-2010_


_Modified by Murderface at 9:07 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Alright, I really would like someone with some solid experience in these cars to tell me what is best. I have been there and done that with alot of cars, but for sure not these. I have heard many people talk the talk and seemingly walk the walk but in the end they are still talking out their ass when it actually comes down to what they actually know.








I need everyday drive-ability. 100%. I am in no way planning on not having a custom tune. I will have the car tuned after every major upgrade if there is time in between me doing different ones.
I only plan on doing this build once, and only want to purchase one of every type of part. I want the right part, first. I don't want to have a 'make-do' or 'for the time being' part.
Can someone please point me in the direction of a RELIABLE KIT. The reason I want a kit as opposed to a fully custom build is because most manufactures of these kits stand behind them. I am doing many other upgrades beyond the kit, but I want a quality kit.
I would rather have 400 reliable hp than 500 iffy, and 500 reliable more than 600 iffy.
If I can get around 500+ hp in a 225Q TT I'm happy.
With all that said, can people who have actually DONE these builds give me some advice?








I really don't want people with a couple bolt ons giving advice. I'm looking for people who have setups somewhat similar to what I'm going for giving hindsight advice, you know, things they wish they could have done different.
I appreciate everybody's input.
Thanks!


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfinsk8r* »_Alright, I really would like someone with some solid experience in these cars to tell me what is best. I have been there and done that with alot of cars, but for sure not these. I have heard many people talk the talk and seemingly walk the walk but in the end they are still talking out their ass when it actually comes down to what they actually know.








I need everyday drive-ability. 100%. I am in no way planning on not having a custom tune. I will have the car tuned after every major upgrade if there is time in between me doing different ones.
I only plan on doing this build once, and only want to purchase one of every type of part. I want the right part, first. I don't want to have a 'make-do' or 'for the time being' part.
Can someone please point me in the direction of a RELIABLE KIT. The reason I want a kit as opposed to a fully custom build is because most manufactures of these kits stand behind them. I am doing many other upgrades beyond the kit, but I want a quality kit.
I would rather have 400 reliable hp than 500 iffy, and 500 reliable more than 600 iffy.
If I can get around 500+ hp in a 225Q TT I'm happy.
With all that said, can people who have actually DONE these builds give me some advice?








I really don't want people with a couple bolt ons giving advice. I'm looking for people who have setups somewhat similar to what I'm going for giving hindsight advice, you know, things they wish they could have done different.
I appreciate everybody's input.
Thanks!










Maybe you should just start by locating and buying a TT. Then you can get more details and do more research. The answers to your questions are not as simple as you seem to think it is. Yes I may just be a "bolt-on" as the TT goes but I have built a 260whp/232wft-lbs, water-meth injected 02 GTI 1.8T with an eliminator GT2871R (stock internals and 15 PSI), and a 470whp/480wft-lbs 7.0L fully forged Pontiac GTO. 
When you mod a vehicle as much as you seam to want to, there is NO 100% reliability or drive-ability.
I'm sorry if I'm getting nasty but there are people here trying to give you quality advise and you sound like you are crapping all over them (and don't even have a car yet). And if you have all this money laying around to buy a TT and then do all these mods right off the bat, maybe you should just start with a car that is at this level to start, like a z06 vette. And please do not say you appreciate everyone's input when obviously you don't. Just my 2 cents.

_Modified by ManOfManyGTs at 8:12 PM 2-14-2010_

_Modified by ManOfManyGTs at 8:13 PM 2-14-2010_


_Modified by ManOfManyGTs at 8:16 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfinsk8r* »_Alright, I really would like someone with some solid experience in these cars to tell me what is best. I have been there and done that with alot of cars, but for sure not these. I have heard many people talk the talk and seemingly walk the walk but in the end they are still talking out their ass when it actually comes down to what they actually know. 

Go to the 1.8T forum, there's few people that have experience with BT setups here, there's plenty over there. 
You need to figure out how much power you want before you can continue any meaningful discussion. In your OP you said 300whp now you're talking 500+ and you'll be happy. Make up your mind first because that determines what kind of setup you'll be going with.
Also determine how much money you can spend. If you want shiny, new reliable components and 500+ hp without worrying about something blowing up you're going to be spending a lot. $7k+ I'd say. It adds up fast.
Meanwhile, read this:
http://www.audifreaks.com/foru...?t=26


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (ManOfManyGTs)*

What I appreciate is the fact that people are putting in their opinions.
I wasn't trying to crap on anyone, and reading over my post its easily taken that way and that was unintentional. I've been on these forums reading all over for hours and it just seems in general alot of people (tending to have low posts) throw out their .02 on something they don't know about from experience.
The responses I am getting I haven't disagreed with, I was hoping I could get the attention of somebody who has done a BT setup give me some advice.
And yes, I originally started my search with a 300awhp goal.
That has changed, because of the relatively easily attainable hp with BT swaps.
I plan to spend about 10k on upgrades, I've made a part list and thats what I'm at, the guess of 7k above was relatively close.
I again want to say I wasn't trying to piss anybody off, but I would like to get in touch with some people who have experience with BT setups on the MK1 TTs instead of speculation. I've done a fair amount of research and read alot of speculation and people's actual experiences, now I just want someone with specific experience to what I am doing to give me some advice.
Anyone can be knowledgeable about something, but generally speaking they don't know it til they've done it.
I don't want to start with a car (like a z06) that has this horsepower for a couple reasons.
First, I need side air bags. Immediately rules out the vette.
Second, bought<built. I would rather build 500hp than buy it.
Third, I have enough to buy a TT now. I won't be getting the $$$ for the build til early summer.
I also want to point out that I drove my last car, an 01 mustang gt, with 400hp every single day for over an hour a day. It started with 270 and was fairly modified. I feel that if you build a car right with the intentions of driving every day (vs track only builds) there should be no reason you shouldn't be able to. I'm looking for that kind of a build and that quality and reliability of parts.
And the comment about me not having a car? I was hit by a girl driving an suv who floored her car into my drivers door, I had fairly extensive injuries and am still fairly injured 5 months later. I don't have a car because I haven't bought one yet, I don't depend on a car at this point.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Murderface,
I had just found that link and was reading it. Definitely good stuff.
I'm kind of all over the place and wanted to point out the quality of the info found here:
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html
Good read if you haven't already.
Thanks


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfinsk8r* »_
I'm kind of all over the place and wanted to point out the quality of the info found here:
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html
Good read if you haven't already.

Good info indeed...I would know...I wrote it


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re:  (Murderface)*

Haha I just noticed that the link in your signature is marked visited.
I clicked on it in another thread somewhere without looking at your user-name.
Read your whole blog, every page.
Great info, really. I have four bookmarks to posts on your blog as references for the future.
Definitely owe it to you to how my car will turn out. Made some changes to my setup based on alot of your opinions.
Thanks again
EDIT
Just finished reading the Garrett 101, 102 and 103 guides, as well as the rest of that thread.
Alot of info to consume, and definitely will help me choose my turbo more wisely and more reliably then flat out recommendations. I'm definitely glad I payed attention in college physics.


_Modified by surfinsk8r at 1:30 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So much mis-information in this thread, its sad. Murderface at least frequents the 1.8 forum, so he would have some valuable info to make. Just from what people are saying, I have a hard time believing anyone has had a BT kit on these cars.
With that being said, I had a 1.8 MK4 Jetta before I got my TT... it's the same motor so it's no different in terms of what you need to get certain HP levels. I had 2 different kits on my Jetta, first kit was a custom built kit, using a tubular manifold and a T25 GT2871r. Running 20psi, I was at 300whp. It was a good setup, but spooled a little slow because it was a tubular manifold. After having a some issues with this kit, I scraped the whole thing and went with a PagParts 3071r kit. I never ran the car over 15psi because I didn't do rods, but I was making more power and spooled quicker than my 2871r kit.
Now, like Murderface said, you need to make a decision about your power goals. If you want 500whp on a quattro TT, the best way to achieve that, is go with a PagParts v-banded HTA 3076r kit. The turbo is a Garrett GT series turbo with a billet compressor wheel with 7 fins, as opposed to 6 fins on the standard GT turbos. It helps with spool and these turbos have made 550+ on a 1.8t motor. The best thing you can do it is call Arnold @ PagParts and discuss what your goals are and what your budget is, and he will walk you through what you need, and get you everything. If I ever decide to go with a BT kit for my 225q TT, this is the route I will be going. Arnold has been building kits for YEARS and his kits are proven time and time again.
You really should check out the 1.8t forums, there's TONS of good info, but you need to search for it.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's what I would recomend as I probably have more work done on my car than most, not to mention 2 big turbo kits now. After going with apr stg 3+ and then addimg a gt3071r and now going with BSH's new equal lenght kit with a v band mani, I would highly suggest this as you wount have to deal with bolts or nuts backing out andcreating leaks/ hot spots which can warp things and then you have to take everything off again, not fun. Tuning, unitronics.. that's it I've seen tapp tune and it works but if you stray off just a little from what everyone else has you might have tuning issues. As for other parts get a real good fmic as most bt kits don't come with one. Also a 3" exhaust and a good suspension kit. If you need more info hit me up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Here's what I would recomend as I probably have more work done on my car than most, not to mention 2 big turbo kits now. After going with apr stg 3+ and then addimg a gt3071r and now going with BSH's new equal lenght kit with a v band mani, I would highly suggest this as you wount have to deal with bolts or nuts backing out andcreating leaks/ hot spots which can warp things and then you have to take everything off again, not fun. Tuning, unitronics.. that's it *I've seen tapp tune and it works but if you stray off just a little from what everyone else has you might have tuning issues.* As for other parts get a real good fmic as most bt kits don't come with one. Also a 3" exhaust and a good suspension kit. If you need more info hit me up.
 
You're kidding right? I have 2x TT's w/in a 10 mile radius and several remote ones w/ several different Eurodyne tunes. Every single one is different then the other w/ one 1000cc guy thrown in the mix... Where are you getting this info from?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Definitely so far I think I'm gonna go with the PagParts turbo kit with the gt3071r. I am going to call them this week to get a quote on getting an entire setup, and, being in the tri-state area, maybe getting it done at one of their shops if they do that.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Arnold just opened a new shop in NY. His user name is [email protected] Just send a PM to the guy that posted above you and you'll get all the info you need.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (surfinsk8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfinsk8r* »_Definitely so far I think I'm gonna go with the PagParts turbo kit with the gt3071r. I am going to call them this week to get a quote on getting an entire setup, and, being in the tri-state area, maybe getting it done at one of their shops if they do that.

PagParts or Kinetic kits are the way to go if you don't want a full custom setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't find a way to PM him, I tried instant messaging him, he answered once with a link to a 300hp FWD kit, I'm now looking in the 500hp range and definitely Quattro. couldn't get a hold of him after.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just go to pagparts.com and call the phone number listed. Arnold will answer the phone, and you'll end up having a 2+ hour conversation with him about every possible option in your budget, not to mention BS about random car stuff too. Really cool guy to talk with and extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well the guy in my town went with a 2.1 stoker and had quite a few other mods and after talking back and forth with tapp they gave him back is money and he went uni and says the car is noticeably faster.. I'm not saying tapp isn't a great tune, it is i am just really impressed with out of the box how good uni is that's all.


----------

